
Reflecting on ways to bootstrap a startup - joelg87
http://joel.is/post/6687368692/startup-bootstrapping
======
rglover
Good to hear these sorts of things when trying to develop your own plan for
your startup. My approach (which MANY will say is a failure) is to build in
the evenings and keep a day job to cover personal expenses. The ultimate goal
being, once we gain traction, go into the company full time. With the
situation I'm in (fairly serious gf and finishing uni soon), this seems to be
the best route. Thoughts?

~~~
apedley
It can work, it just takes longer and is harder to maintain the momentum when
you are only working on it in small chunks.

If you could drop to part time work to cover the expenses then that might be a
more viable approach but unless your startup is launched and generating
revenue (even 1 sale a week) within 3 months you will notice that it gets
harder to keep going, pivot and really get decent traction.

